# Lil' Pip - another senior 'stray' needs out of the shelter.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Lil' Pip just arrived at East Valley as a 'stray,' another toothless senior - I want to get him out through the AMA He is only 3.7 pounds and underweight. I can only rescue him if I can find a foster. Anyone in the LA area ready to take this tiny ol' peanut into your home? I'm told he is super sweet and after a salon visit and some home cooking he is going to be a handsome little devil.


Anyone want to adopt a tiny (possibly 10-year-old) tiny boy?



Please put your thinking caps on. None of us want to see Lil' Pip left to face a tragic end.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh this poor baby.....I sure hope that someone is available to foster him. You can see how cute he is under all that grime. 

Wish I were closer to help......praying for Lil' Pip.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMD is he ever a darling, he's so cute....


----------

